# new power supply shuts off



## jpro (Aug 16, 2007)

hi i just installed a brand new antec basic atx 500 watt psu an after a minute or soo it shuts down the whole system can any one help


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Please list your complete computer specs. Also, why did you replace the power supply, was there an issue you were dealing with?


----------



## jpro (Aug 16, 2007)

i have a compaq presario with windows xp media center edition 2005 pentium d processor 1024mb 250gb. my original psu workes fine i just wanted an upgrade its onlu 300 watts


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Did you disturb anything like the CPU, etc.? Have you double checked all wiring?
Can you get into the bios setup menu long enough to check voltages? Have you ever had a temperature problem with this computer? Any other new components, like a video card or anything?


----------



## jpro (Aug 16, 2007)

how do i get into bios


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Some computers are different, check your manual on that one for this computer. Many, you hold down the DEL key while it is beginning to post, others, F2, F10 or one of the other F keys. I think for yours, you hold down F10 as it begins to boot. If that doesn't work, I will search further.


----------



## jpro (Aug 16, 2007)

yeah none of those worked


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

I am seeing that your computer might have a voltage or overheating issue that is preventing from booting normally into Windows. Start up your computer by either tapping the *F1*, *F2*, *F4*, *F6*, *F8*, *F10*, *F11*, *F12*, or *Delete *keys to access the systems BIOS. For the exact information on what key to start up the System BIOS refer back to *Original Manufacturer System Documentation*.

After getting into the BIOS, look for a page that would have something like, eg. PC Health Screen or System Monitoring Page. When you have found a page similar to this post back what the BIOS says for your *temperatures*, *voltages*, and *fan speeds*.


----------



## jpro (Aug 16, 2007)

where can i find the original manufacturer system documentation


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

We don't know the model you have, so a google search for Compaq manuals turned up this page. If you know the model, then you should find it HERE on this google page.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your new PSU is only 300 watts ???????????????????


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

jpro said:


> hi i just installed a brand new antec basic atx 500 watt psu an after a minute or soo it shuts down the whole system can any one help


The 300 was his old one, he has just installed the Antec Basic 500.


----------



## jpro (Aug 16, 2007)

my cpu fan speed is 1654 rpm

my system fan speed is 1298 rpm

my cpu temp is 54c/127f

my fan hightemp is 62c

my cpu fan high voltage is 11v

my system fan high voltage is 12v

:wave:i hope thats everything needed any help is appreciated


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

That is way to high to be running at idle. Clean the whole PC with a compressed air can, and reapply your thermal paste. I recommend buying Arctic Silver 5 and applying it :smile:


----------



## jpro (Aug 16, 2007)

i never heard of thermal paste where do you apply it


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm

Since you are applying Arctic Silver, use this guide :smile:


----------



## jpro (Aug 16, 2007)

dos any of that info help with my psu problem:4-dontkno


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, that will help the heat issue, but we still need the voltages. Use a multimeter to check the 12V, 5V, 3.3V Lines.


----------



## jpro (Aug 16, 2007)

where do i get that


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

You can by that at radioshack, or your local computer vendor.


----------



## jpro (Aug 16, 2007)

sorry about the stupid questions but what exatly does that check for


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

No question is ever stupid :smile:, it checks voltages, ohms, well a lot of stuff :grin:


----------



## jpro (Aug 16, 2007)

i think the problem is either the psu isnt compatible with my pc or its broken because my old psu is working fine an i never had a problem before
whats your opinion


----------



## jpro (Aug 16, 2007)

does a psu with v2.01 or v2.0 make a difference does ur pc have too be compatible


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

a new psu should be compatable with an old computer, you should rma it or try it in a different computer


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would RMA the new PSU just to make sure ? if the new PSU still acts up then your probelm is more in-depth (like bad motherboard voltage regulator)

its not normal for a bigger PSU to act up whereas a lesser unit will run! a power supply only delivers whats requiured by the motherboard


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

BTW: did you compare the wiring colors on the new psu motherboard connector when compared along side the new one ????


----------



## jpro (Aug 16, 2007)

is it possible too put the clip in upside down an it wouldnt work:4-dontkno


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

jpro said:


> is it possible too put the clip in upside down an it wouldnt work:4-dontkno





I dont follow your question'; please re-phrase ?


----------



## jpro (Aug 16, 2007)

i mean the 24pin clip that connects too the mother board if its (upside down) meaning the wires arent matching (the colors)will that be the reason it keeps shutting off


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you must take in hand both connectors >>>>> hold them with the clip pointing downward / hold both new and old motherboard clip in the same direction; if the wire color and locations in the 20/24 pin connector dont match / then YES thats your problem.


you have a proprietary motherboard and PSU 

cheapest solution to that quagmire is motherboard replacement


----------

